# My 97 Sentra GXE, almost stock, and wrecked in the pics



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

http://www.angelfire.com/oh/sentra.html

Here's some pics of my Sentra, right after a new F250 super-duty smacked me. I"ll get some newly repaired and better than new pics soon. It's dirty and sad looking in this pic, but you all should see the sadness.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Linky no worky.  

Sorry to hear about your car...

And you posted twice (2 individual threads), so I deleted one of them. Just to let you know.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

*Fixed the link*

Here's the right link to the pictures.

http://www.angelfire.com/oh/fordprobegt/sentra.html

I'd just post them directly here, but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

at least you are safe. be thankful for that......wanna see a bad accident? check this one outmy cousins gti 
full pic 
side 
and he really hit a boxster
hes ok though


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

97sentragxe- i think that caption should read. "at least it used to be faster then a boxter. Now it don't go nowhere" lol


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Except that it does... It's fixed.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

yea, thats good to hear. how much did it cost?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

$5,700 but a lot of that was the airbags. The good thing of it was that even when it was wrecked, it was still driveable. I'm glad my insurance didn't have to pay it, thogh


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

wow, thats more then what i paid for my car 2 years ago.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I know. The guy at the body shop was about positive it was gonna be totalled, so I went and picked a 97 240 SX SE with low miles, etc. Then they said it was repairable, so it kinda shot that idea in the foot. Oh well, I still love my Sentra. They fixed it really good, because you can't even tell its been wrecked, by looking or driving it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i hope no bondo is usd to repair it!!!!!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Nope, just Nissan parts. C'mon, guys. GIve me some credit.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

just checking ......
whoever fixed mine up used bondo and it sucks!!!


----------

